# Suns vs Hawks



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Crowd seems to be into it.

Amare with 8 points 4 rebounds 2 blocks 1 steal after the first quarter (didn't play the whole quarter).

JJ with 9 points 4-4FG 1 assist

Suns 28 Hawks 23


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Honestly, I picked Amare for 3rd team All-NBA this year, because he is going to get so many opportunities to score this year.

He has 14 points already. Jeez. Not even 2 full minutes gone by in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare's midrange shot looks good! Made 2 17fters already. He forced Walker to push off and commit an offensive foul because he would have blocked his shot.

Suns 34 Atlanta 23

Amare 12 points 4 boards 2 blocks 1 steal.

We look pretty good.

Barbosa made an awesome move going left, right, left, crossover layup something insane like that.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Barbosa for 3 again, assist to Amare!

Best backup PG in the league (yes including Bobby Jackson).

41-27. Lampe on the line for 2.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

47-29
Voskuhl on the line for 1.

Only negative Atlanta has 12 offensive boards. They are shooting 29% though.

D'Antoni has definately changed his substitution patterns. I can't remember Amare ever getting breaks in the middle of the quarters.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Nash to Marion alley oop. What a show.

52-31. Amare on the line both good.

Amare jam.

Nash scoop.

58-31 now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Suns are rocking the Hawks. Straight *****-slapping them up and down the court. This is embarrassing.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

That Stoudemire one hander was vicious. God damn. I guess it doesn't matter what uni Harrington is in, someone from the Suns is going to posterize him every time he plays them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Suns have 62 points before halftime. Welcome back Doug Moe, who knew you would be disguised as Mike D'Antoni? LOL.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

64-35

Suns play awesome. Amare is dominating on both ends it seems.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

He's made a couple of great plays defensively, I'd like to see him be more aggressive boxing out and playing his man, the Hawks have 12 offensive boards (not saying it's his fault, just want to see him be more aggressive).

JJ looks smooooooooooth. Richardson not playing well offensively, but he's going after boards.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Well the Hawks are shooting 31% so they would better get some offensive boards or we'd be up 70-20 at the half.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Too bad it was over so early or Amare could have gotten 40.

Atlanta cut it to 30 against our scrubs in the 2nd half.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Man how sweet it is...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Go Mike :yes:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

i know its atlanta but damn did the Suns look good.:yes:


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Atlanta looks pathetic! Where's the D man


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Barbosa for 3 again, assist to Amare!
> 
> Best backup PG in the league (yes including Bobby Jackson).


I think he will have a great season, the kid seems to learn really fast. :yes:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

That guy in the crowd yelling "Walker" was flat out cracking me up.


----------

